# 50+ year old fox call



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Recently I came across an old call I had when I was a kid.

Still in the original box with the testimonial pages and instructions all

in good shape.

The testimonials are dated 1959 and 1960.

The call is a Burnham S-2 and the price on the box is $ 2.00

Had read on the internet some of you boys collect older calls

and thought someone might be interested in it.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds interesting--Pictures?


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope this works










There is also 4 pgs of testimonials that is in good shape


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is very cool!!!!!!


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> How much are you asking for it?


I'm not even sure I want to sell it and I have absolutely no idea of its worth.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya might contact Burnham Brothers they might be interested. If ya decide to sell, I'm sure sure there would be some on this site, myself included, that would be interested.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

The call brought back some real old memories.

Growing up there was a bounty in Pa. on both fox and great horned owls and in the winter

we would make a snow fort out in the open feilds and call at night.

Nothing like having an owl come in without a sound and about take your head off.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

im interested, pm sent


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call Bait washer


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice call, I still have one also. You can still buy them from Burnham. They run around $7. They also made one thats looks the same for quail.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice call indeed, the S-2 was first introduced in 1959 and if it has the original rubber bands along with the box and paper work is very collectable, let me know if you and callmaker don't get together


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice call!


----------

